# Honda maintenance questions



## nkennedy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,

So, please forgive the ignorance. I bought a new Honda blower this year (1332TCD) after learning (the hard way) what not taking decent care of other snowblowers can do very quickly. After what feels like forever, Winter is finally showing some sign of ending and I'd like to know what kind of maintenance this community recommends.

I'm new to the forum but I did try searching first and found a variety of answers which range from "do nothing special" to treating it better than most people would treat their cars but most of these were in threads not dedicated to the topic, so I'm wondering what kinds of things are recommended (before everyone stops paying attention to these forums for the Summer ).

Everything in the manual seems fine and a lot of stuff might as well wait until I'm ready to use it again (oil change, track and skid adjustment, etc.) so the main thing that is concerning me is letting the unit sit for a few months, unused (draining/treating gas, lubricating, etc.) but I don't think I want to limit this thread to year-end stuff either in case it might be useful to others.

Personally, what worries me most is seizing augers. What should I use to lubricate these. I'm more of a DIY'er but is it a big deal for the average person to do this?

Also, general lubrication of the right areas... Right now, the track sounds absolutely horrible when it goes over uneven surfaces (loud squeak which definitely wasn't there when bought) and I just can't imagine just letting it sit that way all year. Stupid question, sure, but maybe someone knows exactly what I'm talking about and knows where to hit it (it's kind of hard to pinpoint with the motor and tracks running and a bit of a health hazard, trying to move it around with the motor off ). What type of lubricant are you guys using on these beasts?

Lastly, if there is any other maintenance that you guys recommend, above what the manual recommends (or anything that you would change about it), I'd love to know. Any help or advice you guys have to share would be appreciated (and hopefully also by others who are maybe wondering some of the same things later on).

Thanks!

- Nick


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

use copaslip on the auger, you will have to remove the assembly, change the oil to 5w-30 at the beginning of the season(not the end, water will accumulate during off season storage). dont drain the hydrostatic fluid, if you do you will have to pull out the entire transmission to purge it, it will be a trip through ****. drain the gas by putting a funnel under the carb bowl, and opening the drain screw


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Besides Copaslip it might be easier to pick up copper anti-seize in Permatex or Loctite brands at a big box or auto parts store.









Besides the augers I'd also make sure the track wheels are free on the axles and try to push some grease or anti-seize in there. Nothing worse than finding out when you need to remove something that you can't get it off !!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh yeah poor about a teaspoon of oil down the cylinder before you store it, insert the spark plug, and pull the cord a few times to lubricate the cylinder to prevent seizing


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont do this either
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../20329-what-some-people-do-their-blowers.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

I have this same blower and will be doing my end of year service soon. 

I will be taking the augers off and putting some silver grade anti seize on the auger shafts. Copper will also work great, but silver is in the garage. This should be a long term fix that shouldn't require a repeat for a good while.

Will be changing the oil. Would rather have it sit all summer with fresh oil than old dirty stuff.

Will be putting some stabilizer in the fuel, or might drain all together. Then will shut off the fuel and drain the carb.

Will pull the spark plug, put a little oil in the cylinder an turn the motor over with the pull start to distribute the oil to prevent and summer corrosion. Then put plug in and pull over till I get some resistance. (valves close for less chance of air or moisture in engine)

Will check the battery, top it up with distilled or deionized water and put on a battery tender.

Thats about it, will also look around the tracks to see it there are any grease points. Then good till the snow flies.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

...all good advice above. I've got an 1132. I do the following late summer / early fall: 
- change the oil 
- replace spark plug every other year
- adjust track tension if necessary
- adjust scraper height and skid shoe(s) height
- use whatever lubricant I have on hand and spray anything that moves
- (have always stored indoors)
almost 13 years old... starts 1-2 pulls, nothing seized....nothing broke (other than shear pins) ....actually still looks new (no rust).


----------

